# voided warranty



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Warranty voided . I am currently running stock unrooted on my galaxy nexus. I went in to the verizon store to get my phone look at for data loss issues. Agent took my phone to the back for a minute then came back up front and said that they could not do anything and that my warranty was now void because my phone was rooted. I explained to him that I know what root is and it most definitely is not. He said the manager looked at my phone and saw the rootzwiki app and claims that means I am rooting. They would not help me after that. So I called verizon customer service and was told that the manager took my warranty and worry free guarantee off of my account and noted that he saw my phone was rooted. I am on hold waiting to talk to a supervisor but has anyone had this issue before?


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry for the wall of text and misspellings I am using voice to text


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow lol pwned by big red and the retards of tech

Swyped from Skyraider Zeus Bolt.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow this has got my blood boiling just reading this. Let us know how this pans out.


----------



## madisonjar (Sep 6, 2011)

wow, really? a forum app means it is rooted...that is hot garbage.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Idiots... good luck!


----------



## althepal1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

that is super crazy that because of an app the would assume your phone is rooted. demand that the manager comes out and shown him it wasn't rooted


----------



## prometheus (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, this is ridiculous. Whenever I take a phone to the Verizon store for any issue always make sure it is bone stock. You should assume most of the reps are clueless and will blame bad apps or some garbage for any malfunctions. Don't leave them any excuses.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Hahaha Sprint pulled shit like this to me. They can't base there opinion on a social app. That's bullshit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

prometheus said:


> Wow, this is ridiculous. Whenever I take a phone to the Verizon store for any issue always make sure it is bone stock. You should assume most of the reps are clueless and will blame bad apps or some garbage for any malfunctions. Don't leave them any excuses.


And see that's where the problem lies mostly. They base there opinion all the frikken time on an app that's installed. Of course, an app can have a bad effect on yur battery sometimes, but not for all cases.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Have them point out where superuser is, or download an app that requires root and show them it NOT rooted. They saw the Rootz in Rootzwiki, and they're on to you. That's like taking your car in for warranty work, and having them tell you it's out of warranty due to the Injen or NOS sticker on your car, as that means it's "modified". Good luck!


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Reminds me of a comment I saw that goes something like: “The typical Verizon employee knows as much as a person who has never set foot in the store.”


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Have them point out where superuser is, or download an app that requires root and show them it NOT rooted. They saw the Rootz in Rootzwiki, and they're on to you. That's like taking your car in for warranty work, and having them tell you it's out of warranty due to the Injen or NOS sticker on your car, as that means it's "modified". Good luck!


I wish phone warranties worked the same as cars... they can't void your warranty based on a modification.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Joel S said:


> I wish phone warranties worked the same as cars... they can't void your warranty based on a modification.


Only if they can't prove without a doubt that the mod caused it







and of course they will find a way most of the time.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Simply explain its a forum and that they are stupid.

I would make it very clear to everyone in that store that the manager is stupid.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

How embarrassing for Verizon employees

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow do those VZW employees need to take a class on what root means!! Idiots. Just stab em with a rusty spork and be done with em...lol. THey think they know everything there is to know about phones and the truth is they know nothing. Hopefully you get it settled with them.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish I was you right now because I would LOVE to have this arugument with them! Make sure to tell them to go to market.android.com and see that the app is there and that it does NOT require root. Then once you prove your point I'd "kindly" request some money off my bill due to the blatent discrimination and assumptions they made. This is so irritating and it's not even me in the situation lol.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I wish I was you right now because I would LOVE to have this arugument with them! Make sure to tell them to go to market.android.com and see that the app is there and that it does NOT require root. Then once you prove your point I'd "kindly" request some money off my bill due to the blatent discrimination and assumptions they made. This is so irritating and it's not even me in the situation lol.


I'm with you on the irritating part, I'm not sure I would have been able to keep my cool while I was in the store. I do beileve I would have went off.


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

That's why I always call my problems in lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya if I had been there and they still didn't get it after some explaining and told me they voided my warranty for a BS reason, I definitely would have gone off on the mgr


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Like one of the other guys said.... tell them to go download a free app from the market that requires root and try to run it, like Titanium Back up.

Me personally I would tell the manager to come out and berate him while I was on the phone with corporate and inform him that he better fix his knowledge or I will not get off the phone until corporate fires him.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

These reps are pretty funny. When I went to the store to look at the dock (they did not have) I made the mistake of pointing out that their floor model had a purple screen tint. They spent the next 20 minutes comparing my phone to theirs & one of them said this:

Rep "How do you like it?"
Me "Love it."
Rep "That phone comes rooted ya know."
Me "Oooohhh wreary? What does that mean?"
Rep "It means you can do all sorts of cool stuff to it."
Me "Like what?"
Rep "Like run iPhone apps."
Me "WTF ARE YOU FOR REAL? Hey I gotta go can I have my phone back?"


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

poontab said:


> These reps are pretty funny. When I went to the store to look at the dock (they did not have) I made the mistake of pointing out that their floor model had a purple screen tint. They spent the next 20 minutes comparing my phone to theirs & one of them said this:
> 
> Rep "How do you like it?"
> Me "Love it."
> ...


lmao I was thinking this can't be real but thinking of reps yes it actually is logical for some of them lol.


----------



## STUCKONAILS (Jan 4, 2012)

I promise we're not all that bad. I'm an indirect agent and I see a lot of misinformation being thrown around. That being said, I could give 2 shits about big red and most of the employees. They just pay me, and that's as far as we go. On a team of around 30 reps only 4 of us are into the rooting/rom scene and yeah, I work with some real class acts, but I know they would have called one of us before doing something like that. Corporate reps have given us a bad name.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Corporate is nothing but a bunch of a$$holes who think they know it all. (IMO anyway) If this had happened to me, I would be DEMANDING more than just a credit on my bill. The situation isn't even happening to me and I can't stand it. My brother is dealing with them as we speak cause they sent him a referb Charge and it stopped working after 3 days and now they say he needs to buy a new phone outright cause they won't replace it again. He went as far as saying he's contacting the BBB and FCC. Now all of a sudden, he's getting an upgrade to the Bionic for free.


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are still at the store, download root checker. That will show lf you have root or not... What stupid people at the stores. Not a clue.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

First rule of thumb never never let your phone out of sight that way you can explain anything on the device , out of curiosity was this a corporate store or franchise ?

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Marhey (Jun 30, 2011)

I worked for direct VZW for 4 years. I honestly think most of the reps try and find things to start confrontations. Its like cops looking for reasons to pull over someone obeying the law. Sorry you have to deal with this crap.


----------



## Adam Metzner (Jun 14, 2011)

foister82 said:


> Warranty voided . I am currently running stock unrooted on my galaxy nexus. I went in to the verizon store to get my phone look at for data loss issues. Agent took my phone to the back for a minute then came back up front and said that they could not do anything and that my warranty was now void because my phone was rooted. I explained to him that I know what root is and it most definitely is not. He said the manager looked at my phone and saw the rootzwiki app and claims that means I am rooting. They would not help me after that. So I called verizon customer service and was told that the manager took my warranty and worry free guarantee off of my account and noted that he saw my phone was rooted. I am on hold waiting to talk to a supervisor but has anyone had this issue before?


Give us the store location so we can all call. Everyone can leave a name, number, location, and reason for calling. It will get the point across.


----------



## jTink (Jun 14, 2011)

Adam Metzner said:


> Give us the store location so we can all call. Everyone can leave a name, number, location, and reason for calling. It will get the point across.


I'm in on this. I'll speak with the manager and aware him of the fact that RootzWiki is an awesome android community and source of information and not some warranty-stripping application.


----------



## zenoran (Aug 19, 2011)

my experience with store reps is they're a bunch of not-know-it-all condescending pricks.

If you have an elementary understanding of rooting your phone you're already light years past them and any kind of "technical" discussion is just going to leave you wanting to slap the crap out of 'em and run out frustrated. At least that's my experience.









Better luck calling in... but then again you still get idiots who think they know what they're talking about and continue to patronize you into thinking you're wrong. For instance, I called in for a bill credit for the 4g outages and the rep was trying to tell me I should still get data just not 4g data. After arguing with the rep for a considerable amount of time I finally agreed to "troubleshoot" my phone with him so he would realize he's wrong and misinformed. He finally gave up and transferred me to tech support where they promptly replied: "data doesn't work on any 4g phones that rep was wrong."

It's one thing to be right and argue your case with someone if you know you're 100% correct. I will admit when I'm wrong but clearly Verizon reps won't. They take their very BASIC understanding of things and try to project it out to customers as expert level understanding and what they say is > the truth.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I know if that happened to me it would be tough to remain calm.Vzw people like that is what gives vzw a bad name.
Was this a corp.or retail vzw store?
I know you said he put notes on your account but I'd have to try another store perhaps they won't be as stupid ,it can't hurt to try .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

I probably wouldn't have gone til I spoke directly with that manager.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I want an update buddy. This is absurd.


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Where's the OP? I'm dying to know how this went on the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nitrogenus (Dec 22, 2011)

I, too, am curious of recent developments. VZW is absurd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Moose said:


> Where's the OP? I'm dying to know how this went on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's in the op

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

This is totally ridiculous. I work for a indirect dealer, and I certainly hope I've educated my fellow employees enough, so that this never happens at my store. It's completely embarrassing. Not only for a lower level employee to not understand the hottest selling phone on big red, and what rooting actually means, but for the effing manager to be so ignorant, is completely infuriating. Everyone in my store knows I'm the cell phone junkie, tech guru, w/e you want to call it. Whenever anyone has questions, wether it be for their own device, or for a customers, they ask me first, becuase they know I'm going to be able to tell the ying from the yang. To have no one in that store who could even remotely understand what rooting is, or an unlocked bootloader, is embarrassing. I'm ashamed to be assotiated with such horrid customer service. Next time, go to Best Buy, or better yet, call CS and request tech support.


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

zach.discgolf said:


> It's in the op
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


I meant I'm waiting on an update from the OP's phone call to Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## STUCKONAILS (Jan 4, 2012)

davidnc said:


> I know if that happened to me it would be tough to remain calm.Vzw people like that is what gives vzw a bad name.
> Was this a corp.or retail vzw store?
> I know you said he put notes on your account but I'd have to try another store perhaps they won't be as stupid ,it can't hurt to try .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Retailers cannot put notes on an account, it was a corporate store.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Moose said:


> I meant I'm waiting on an update from the OP's phone call to Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ohh hahaha :: palm to face contact ::

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Wonder what happened.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Use one of their phones and load rootzwiki and show them.

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Use one of their phones and load rootzwiki and show them.


Good idea.

Sent from my GNex LTE


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Why don't you just go on a stock Nexus (or any android phone for that matter) and show them the rootzwiki app on the market? Problem solved.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Use one of their phones and load rootzwiki and show them.
> 
> GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


Great minds think alike haha didn't see your post.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't have the number off hand but its the corporate location in Johnson city TN. 
Someone mentioned the iPhone apps thing earlier.. that's funny the rep said that rooting gives you market apps for free. And he kept calling it "jail broken" but then again he had a Casio gzone on his belt clip and was saying he wanted to get nexus or iPhone 4s. His name was Maples. He was really nice to be honest just the manager was a jerk


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

And to update tier 2 tech is sending me a new nexus and reassured me that as long as the device is returned stock then no issues. We will see If a $700 charge shows up I guess... silly.


----------



## willlayb (Oct 17, 2011)

foister82 said:


> And to update tier 2 tech is sending me a new nexus and reassured me that as long as the device is returned stock then no issues. We will see If a $700 charge shows up I guess... silly.


good to hear! you kept us waiting lol


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

foister82 said:


> I don't have the number off hand but its the corporate location in Johnson city TN.
> Someone mentioned the iPhone apps thing earlier.. that's funny the rep said that rooting gives you market apps for free. And he kept calling it "jail broken" but then


Same type of thing happened to me when i bought my Droid X. The rep told me that if i "jailbroke" it all the apps on the Market will suddenly become "free" but i would loose my Warranty etc...


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL! Jailbreaking Android...


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow I must have done something wrong as I have never got all the market apps for free!

Anyway sucks you had to go through all of this crap to get your faulty phone correct!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

foister82 said:


> I don't have the number off hand but its the corporate location in Johnson city TN.
> Someone mentioned the iPhone apps thing earlier.. that's funny the rep said that rooting gives you market apps for free. And he kept calling it "jail broken" but then again he had a Casio gzone on his belt clip and was saying he wanted to get nexus or iPhone 4s. His name was Maples. He was really nice to be honest just the manager was a jerk


Johnson city explains it. A rep named Maples compounds it.


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

Even if CS took care of everything, I'd still go back to the store and raise hell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

gnexguy said:


> That's why I always call my problems in lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i have NEVER allowed a verizon employee touch my phone ever. always either do what they want while it is in my hand or i call it in.. also its a lot easier to BS when u call it in and just get the replacement.


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> This is totally ridiculous. I work for a indirect dealer, and I certainly hope I've educated my fellow employees enough, so that this never happens at my store. It's completely embarrassing. Not only for a lower level employee to not understand the hottest selling phone on big red, and what rooting actually means, but for the effing manager to be so ignorant, is completely infuriating. Everyone in my store knows I'm the cell phone junkie, tech guru, w/e you want to call it. Whenever anyone has questions, wether it be for their own device, or for a customers, they ask me first, becuase they know I'm going to be able to tell the ying from the yang. To have no one in that store who could even remotely understand what rooting is, or an unlocked bootloader, is embarrassing. I'm ashamed to be assotiated with such horrid customer service. Next time, go to Best Buy, or better yet, call CS and request tech support.


what company do you work for? j/w because I also work for an indirect agent. I'm the only one who is really into the android dev scene. But my coworkers would know better than to think rootzwiki is an app that means you are rooted. We actually have rootzwiki saved as a favorite on our browsers, because if something weird is going on with a certain phone, more than likely someone else experienced it and found a fix here. Much better than dealing with agent support and instantly factory reseting the phones. Any time people have weird questions they ask me... Not only that, today I had a guy come in that had his droid X die while doing an sbf... We don't have batteries in stock for that phone, and I know he didn't want to wait a week. So I just swapped him out batteries with my old droid x. I have had contact with vzw corp. reps before and they think rooting is this horrid thing to get free apps. They don't understand we ( the android community) have better things to do with our phones that just pirate apps like the i*hone crowd. Granted, if someone comes in with an issue, caused by flashing somehting wrong, overclocking too high... aka just not reading directions in the OP... I kindly refer them to this website to find help. I have never been against rooting. I am only against the people who fudge their phones up, and then rather than come to a site like this to search/ask for help. They just expect me to replace it with a new phone.

But to the OP...

Screw those people man, i'm suprised you even got a nexus from them. Sound like the type that would much rather sell you an iPhone, since it's the "best phone ever" and what not...


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

johnfranckiv said:


> what company do you work for? j/w because I also work for an indirect agent. I'm the only one who is really into the android dev scene. But my coworkers would know better than to think rootzwiki is an app that means you are rooted. We actually have rootzwiki saved as a favorite on our browsers, because if something weird is going on with a certain phone, more than likely someone else experienced it and found a fix here. Much better than dealing with agent support and instantly factory reseting the phones. Any time people have weird questions they ask me... Not only that, today I had a guy come in that had his droid X die while doing an sbf... We don't have batteries in stock for that phone, and I know he didn't want to wait a week. So I just swapped him out batteries with my old droid x. I have had contact with vzw corp. reps before and they think rooting is this horrid thing to get free apps. They don't understand we ( the android community) have better things to do with our phones that just pirate apps like the i*hone crowd. Granted, if someone comes in with an issue, caused by flashing somehting wrong, overclocking too high... aka just not reading directions in the OP... I kindly refer them to this website to find help. I have never been against rooting. I am only against the people who fudge their phones up, and then rather than come to a site like this to search/ask for help. They just expect me to replace it with a new phone.
> 
> But to the OP...
> 
> Screw those people man, i'm suprised you even got a nexus from them. Sound like the type that would much rather sell you an iPhone, since it's the "best phone ever" and what not...


That's for bringing some sense to the cell phone retail market. If someone wants a replacement because they cooked their processor for ocerclocking is a lot different than someone coming in with a screen that doesn't respond to touches or a blown out speaker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

my point exactly.. I've never said we can't help... more or less its " I can't help you.. but the internet can" haha

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bizzshow (Jun 8, 2011)

Its funny but Ive had a verizon store try and tell me that my was rooted after returning it to stock using an sbf. Both the rep and manager were saying that I rooted it and had a custom recovery. So I promptly walked over to a display model booted it into recovery only to watch their jaw drop as they saw it boot into the same recovery image. I walked out of the store smiling new device came in the next day. Its just funny that they would say that a phone is rooted not even knowing what root is


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

bizzshow said:


> Its funny but Ive had a verizon store try and tell me that my was rooted after returning it to stock using an sbf. Both the rep and manager were saying that I rooted it and had a custom recovery. So I promptly walked over to a display model booted it into recovery only to watch their jaw drop as they saw it boot into the same recovery image. I walked out of the store smiling new device came in the next day. Its just funny that they would say that a phone is rooted not even knowing what root is


Now that right there is just hilarious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought the galaxy was a development phone. Why on earth does it matter if they saw the forum or whatever. What exactly do they expect us to do with an awesome phone like this. Just send texts and phone grandma ...I don't think so

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

And btw I've taken in my x many times for service and questions with it rooted and what not. And they don't say anything. Like everyone else, that manager is retarded. You should go back and ask him what does rooting the phone even do. How do you actually tell it is?? See what it says

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Corporate store in Newport beach the sales guy compared his (rooted) Droid X with my HTC thunderbolt and fell in love with CM7
Handed me my tbolt and gnex after swapping the #'s and said if I ever need anything come back to the store and see him.
Sad town you live in when they trip on a customer over accusation and no proof

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just an update I got my new nexus. This one can handle 1.42 although I won't generally Oc.


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

I know it's a little late but I am pretty sure that the easiest way to tell if our phone has been unlocked is on the boot screen it shows a lock that is unlocked with the Google splash image. Also is it root that voids warranty or is it unlocking that does it? Although who unlocks and doesn't root.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

This is ridiculous... If Verizon would spend some money on basic android troubleshooting and recovery techniques they would save a lot of cash on warranty replacements in the first place by them actually knowing how to use programs such as odin or rsdlite and being able to do simple software fixes. If they have the knowledge to do that with the iphone and itunes they should with at least one android oem each. Also you wouldn't have idiots thinking that having the rootzwiki app means your rooted if they had some basic android knowledge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sodequis (Dec 21, 2011)

foister82 said:


> I don't have the number off hand but its the corporate location in Johnson city TN.
> Someone mentioned the iPhone apps thing earlier.. that's funny the rep said that rooting gives you market apps for free. And he kept calling it "jail broken" but then again he had a Casio gzone on his belt clip and was saying he wanted to get nexus or iPhone 4s. His name was Maples. He was really nice to be honest just the manager was a jerk


I live in kingsport.. haha


----------



## rabaker07 (Jan 7, 2012)

MikereDD said:


> Corporate store in Newport beach the sales guy compared his (rooted) Droid X with my HTC thunderbolt and fell in love with CM7
> Handed me my tbolt and gnex after swapping the #'s and said if I ever need anything come back to the store and see him.
> Sad town you live in when they trip on a customer over accusation and no proof
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hmmm.. isn't that smack dab in the bible belt? I'm not surprised one bit...


----------



## rabaker07 (Jan 7, 2012)

foister82 said:


> Just an update I got my new nexus. This one can handle 1.42 although I won't generally Oc.


Wait, so this time you DID root it and OC?

Did I miss something?


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

In all seriousness, if someone at a store asked if my Android phone was "jailbroken" I would laugh so hard in their face.


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

BartJJ said:


> This is ridiculous... If Verizon would spend some money on basic android troubleshooting and recovery techniques they would save a lot of cash on warranty replacements in the first place by them actually knowing how to use programs such as odin or rsdlite and being able to do simple software fixes. If they have the knowledge to do that with the iphone and itunes they should with at least one android oem each. Also you wouldn't have idiots thinking that having the rootzwiki app means your rooted if they had some basic android knowledge.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 That honestly isn't always the case. If the basic user tried and couldn't get it to work then what? If the report screwed up and wasn't completely qualified. Expecting Verizon to do more is honestly laughable. If Verizon did it then I would expect Game Stop, T-Mobile, Sprint, and insert everyone company that sells but doesn't produce the products to do the same. I won't be biased because I use a particular service.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

reminds me of this oldie

http://verizonmath.b...n-customer.html


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Tidbits said:


> That honestly isn't always the case. If the basic user tried and couldn't get it to work then what? If the report screwed up and wasn't completely qualified. Expecting Verizon to do more is honestly laughable. If Verizon did it then I would expect Game Stop, T-Mobile, Sprint, and insert everyone company that sells but doesn't produce the products to do the same. I won't be biased because I use a particular service.


True but I expect any carrier (not just verizon) to have some working knowledge about the phones and basic troubleshooting. I mean honestly, you're hard pressed at this point to even find a rep that knows how to boot into recovery and do a factory data reset. That should be taught. There's no reason that they can't have at least one person on site that has those troubleshooting skills.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Let's be honest here. The sales reps and managers at the stores are not the sharpest tools in the shed (emphasis on tools). Go all the way back to stock, make sure your boot loader is locked, and walk in to another store and ask to speak to a manager. Tell them what happened and how extremely poorly you were treated. I've had quite a bit of experience in this end of things and almost anything can be remedied by playing the victim haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

foister82 said:


> Just an update I got my new nexus. This one can handle 1.42 although I won't generally Oc.


So this whole thread is about how you were stock and they thought you were rooted? Then you get the replacement, and root and overclock it right away? Something smells fishy here...


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Next time I'm in JC I'll go in just to give them shit about it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

rabaker07 said:


> Wait, so this time you DID root it and OC?
> 
> Did I miss something?


And which kernel has 1.42 OC?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> And which kernel has 1.42 OC?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I know imosey's lean kernal experimental does

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tysdad08 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well we have the tri-city's covered im in Bristol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

What should have happened was when the Manager told you the warranty was void from rooting you should have turned the phone off and then on. If there is a white LOCK at the bottom of the screen that displays Google- then obviously there was some kind of aftermarket modification going on there. I also work for an indirect branch and I even HELP those people who want to root their phones, even going so far as to introduce them to forums like this and sometimes XDA and sitting down with them and guiding them along the process. Corporate stores give us a horrid name, but it's cool- no-one goes to the corp stores in my area, they come to me and my store.









P.S. I've made it a hobby of mine to enter corporate stores in my county as a regular customer and school them on my knowledge with phones. It's quite funny to watch reps faces/jaws drop and stare at me blankly for a few minutes. You guys should try it sometime! It's mad fun haha


----------

